# more pictures..on last run to finishing loop



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Got another nice day to work outside...crossed second bridge and rounded curve to long straight away and link up! 









Always seems to take more time to set up the bridge ...now only concrete to work on for the rest of the way.









Once the loop is finished I will start laying track on the outer side of the right of way.









Looking back towards the bridge....hope I left enough room on the inside of the curves to clear the rocks...guess I should test this section soon!









To make sure I get the curves layed in a nice steady curve...I use this thin plywood jig that fits in between the rails and is cut to 11 foot dia.









Made these brass clips that fasten to the concrete with anchor screws, for holding the ties in place. Ties can move a bit side to side but not lift up, seems to work well. 


Now have knee pads ...so it isn't so bad kneeling on the concrete. With the knees not sore...my back seems to cause me less problems, so far anyway!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Garry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's going to be very nice!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Garry it looks great! Your curves look perfectly dead-on! Very nice work. I'm impressed! 

-Will


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Good looking trackwork Garry. Keep up the good work

Best wishes

Joe Mc


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work on the concrete. 
Great model trees aslo btw!


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Two more pics of progress to date. 









Now to within 8 feet of linking up my loop. Got slowed some cause of needing to level uneven roadbed where it came together...not a big problem, but a pain to deal with. Used some leveling mix to get it smoother, no dip...or not as much now...seems okay.










Looking from end of layout...the tunnel where the other end of finished track is sits just to the right of Y near bottom right hand corner of picture. So close now...making up a section of track that will be pulled and replaced with a number 6 right hand switch later...but need this short section to link up now rather than wait, getting impatient! Will try to take some video of it running soon. Test ran my Dash 9 on finished part...just to make sure it would clear the rocks along the curves...it did!...and looked not bad doing it










Later...Garry NCGRR


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Nice....







*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Metal Models bridge by chance?


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Garry.. 

OUTSTANDING... if I didn't know better... I would think you knew what you were doing.... hahahahha... 

Rick...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/18/2009 6:43 PM
Garden Metal Models bridge by chance?


NOPE I BELEIVE THERE HAND MADE.............


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep...Nick is right....I made the bridges. Got a snow shed planned too...just to try something different, just a little one though.









Garry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep going Gary It's looking great


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the landscaping. The trees are pruned to scale really nicely.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

This is great!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't tell you how jealous I am...


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work. I really like the track work as well as the lanscaping.


----------

